# Concrete Cracks



## fncuis (Jun 5, 2005)

Hello,

If you are experiencing structural or concrete cracks in your home, I would look into Torque Lock Systems.  Torque Locks Systems offers a very unique and interesting solution to common structural cracks in the home.

Through the use of "staples" they can stitch back a crack and apply 5000lb. of torque on adjacent sides of the crack, preventing it to expand.

They have an installation page on the web site to give you an idea of how it works.  Check it out...

http://www.torque-lock.com/installation.html

or just visit the home page and launch the install video.

http://www.torque-lock.com/

Good luck!


----------



## gbu11 (Sep 16, 2005)

Is that really strong enough for support beams?


----------



## archaicruin (Oct 14, 2005)

Will this work on repairing foundations, or just outside support walls?


----------



## inspectorD (Mar 18, 2006)

Has anyone seen or used these locks? I wonder what happens when more than the recommended load is put on these? are they Bullets??
This is an old post so I figured it was worth asking.... 
InspectorD


----------



## james b (Mar 18, 2006)

i what not ever used them but would be interrested in see how the stand up over time under a load .but as far as i know they are not an exceptable method for slab crack repair here in the south yet.


----------

